# Re order level



## Tbom1911 (Dec 20, 2022)

Hi all,

 I've just started a new job and I've been asked to calculate a reorder level for each item below . I've spent all day trying to google what how to do this but I'm having so much brain fog and can't seem to wrap my head around how to calculate it the correct way/find a formula that could get me the numbers i'm looking for.

I have the annual usuage  but I need to find what the min acceptable stock level should be at the warehouse so I know when to re order these items. The lead time to print these resources takes 58 working days so ideally I would like to have a buffer of 2 months worth of stock + the re order level. I'm not sure if this makes sense but I just don't want my reorder level to be based on the lead time as clients order these resources on a monthly basis  so I would like to have peace of mind that there is some safety stock while I get the production underway. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kerryx (Dec 21, 2022)

not a stock or warehouse manager but would something like this work?
Book1ABCDEFGH1CodeNameAnnualMthDayMin Stock warehouse(2 months)Led Time(days)reorder level21111xyz50050417113883425816346Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaD2D2=ROUNDUP(C2/12,0)E2E2=ROUNDUP(C2/365,0)F2F2=D2*2H2H2=F2+(G2*E2)


----------

